

MacBook Pro 2011 - Change.org: Fix All Early 2011 Models with Graphics Failure - sydney6
http://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/timothy-d-cook-replace-or-fix-all-early-2011-macbook-pro-with-graphics-failure

======
kstenerud
I have a mid-2012 MBP that started spontaneously crashing with GPU panics this
past week. I've already had 3 crashes today:

Wed Aug 13 12:37:03 2014 panic(cpu 4 caller 0xffffff7faaa34f7c): "GPU Panic:
[<None>] 5 0 a0 d9 9 8 0 3 : NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG
0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0xffffffff, BAR0 0x102c00000 0xffffff821772d000
0x0e7150a2, D0,
P1/4\n"@/SourceCache/AppleGraphicsControl/AppleGraphicsControl-3.6.22/src/AppleMuxControl/kext/GPUPanic.cpp:127

------
ja27
Yep. Mine crashes maybe every 5-20 days. Or rather, the graphics controller
loses it's mind, but I can still SSH into it to initiate a shutdown. It
doesn't seem to be thermal and it usually happens when there's not much demand
on the graphics subsystem.

------
sydney6
Well, then make sure you sign the petition. Apple says, that it's seeing
"about 10 cases a week".. Not enough to take action. Imagine, apart from those
who signed the petition, how many others there have to be.

------
o0-0o
My MBPr had this issue. Marched into the 5th Avenue store telling everyone
they should be ashamed of themselves over and over like a broken record. New
laptop in 30 minutes.

~~~
sydney6
I also thought about protesting in front of their store, Femen-Style. Only
alone.

------
roderick3427
My MBP just started having this very problem last week.

